

Programming Languages Every Programmer Should Learn - javinpaul
http://javarevisited.blogspot.com/2015/07/5-programming-language-every-programmer-learn.html

======
informatimago
To each one his own list. I would say: Common Lisp, Smalltalk, Prolog, Haskell
and Modula-2.

"...but honestly there is no replacement of JavaScript in today's world. In
last 5 years, JavaScript has totally dominated the world".

Really?

One thing is for sure, honestly, with WebAssembly, javascript will be all but
dead (ie. legacy) in 5 years.

Everybody will write web pages in any other programming language, and compile
to WebAssembly (ie. Ruby on Rails will generate WebAssembly from Ruby
sources). No web page after 2016 will be user readable anymore (but those
under the AGPL3 license, but how many web sites do you know is licensed under
AGPL3?).

~~~
codygman
> No web page after 2016 will be user readable anymore

But webassembly is going to be user readable.

